# DIY suggestions? (ejuice recipe)



## toke (7/10/14)

hi, so i ordered a DIY kit from Vapour Mountain along with some extra concentrates. and i was wondering if anyone can suggest some recipies i should try with what i have. ive tried all of them on their own, and it feels like they are all missing something.

concentrates i have

Cherry
Grape
Coconut
Vanilla
Custard
Banana
Orange
Cotton Candy
Passionfruit

mixes ive tried (both in 0mg and 9mg)

* all as single concentrate at 10% to 50/50 VG/PG (tastes cheap needs complexity )
* vanilla 6% custard 4% (this definitely needs some creamyness to round it)
* passionfruit 9% candyfloss 1% (no idea what it needs?)
* grape 5% candyfloss 5% (way to chemical and tastes like cheap grape sweets haha)
* coconut 3% banana 8% (also needs creamyness to round)

anyone else has experience with preferably VM DIY that can point me in some direction? or suggest a Recipe i should try? it will be much appreciated!


----------



## Riaz (7/10/14)

I haven't tried any of those concentrates from vm besides the passion fruit and vanilla. 

The passion fruit on its own I didn't like, but mixed with some peach was pretty nice. 

The vanilla I use when mixing up some caramel. Maybe 1-2% 

Hope that helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## toke (7/10/14)

Riaz said:


> I haven't tried any of those concentrates from vm besides the passion fruit and vanilla.
> 
> The passion fruit on its own I didn't like, but mixed with some peach was pretty nice.
> 
> ...



thanks! maybe i should ask @Oupa for some suggestions seeing as he is the pro on those concentrates

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (7/10/14)

toke said:


> thanks! maybe i should ask @Oupa for some suggestions seeing as he is the pro on those concentrates


Yeah I doubt he's gona be giving out his recipes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toke (7/10/14)

Riaz said:


> Yeah I doubt he's gona be giving out his recipes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hahaha! yeah no i wouldnt think so  but a point in the right direction. i remember reading another thread where one of the forum members had loads of success with VM concentrates but cant seem to find the thread (or the member for that matter)


----------



## Silver (7/10/14)

Hi @toke

I have not ventured yet into full DIY, but so far I have done a little bit of "mini DIY" with good results on the VM range

I mix VM's ready-made juices with a bit of a concentrate

I am liking VM Strawberry (ready made) with a bit of VM Menthol Ice concentrate - about 3 drops per 2ml of ready made juice

I also really like VM Choc Mint (ready made) with a bit of VM Coffee concentrate - about 6 drops per 2.6ml of ready made juice.

Probably doesnt help you much since I see you don't have these concentrates - but maybe it will give you an idea to mix a few drops of concentrate with some ready made juices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (7/10/14)

Think it was @RezaD that posted on that

In using my phone now so can't search so Lekker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa (7/10/14)

Maybe get some cream flavour for the ones that need more creaminess?  Also don't be scared to go to 15% or 20% flavour. Some people like more flavour and some less. Also some flavours work better at higher % and other at lower %. Taste is very personal and so difficult to have a guideline to fit everyone.

And most importantly steeping. I know it is not something you want to hear when you mix, but flavours can change quite a bit over a few days and even better weeks. So patience is also a secret ingredient

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## toke (7/10/14)

Oupa said:


> Maybe get some cream flavour for the ones that need more creaminess?  Also don't be scared to go to 15% or 20% flavour. Some people like more flavour and some less. Also some flavours work better at higher % and other at lower %. Taste is very personal and so difficult to have a guideline to fit everyone.
> 
> And most importantly steeping. I know it is not something you want to hear when you mix, but flavours can change quite a bit over a few days and even better weeks. So patience is also a secret ingredient



awesome! im really enjoying the DIY side of things, so i guess its experimenting time, ive build a mini blender using a piece of guitar string on a dremmel. it mixes things up nicely to try and get the steeping process to hurry up. also i read that 0mg doesnt need that much steeping (its more for the nic to breakdown) thus im doing 0mg for experimentation and when i get something close i mix a 9mg and chuck it in the drawer


----------



## toke (7/10/14)

toke said:


> awesome! im really enjoying the DIY side of things, so i guess its experimenting time, ive build a mini blender using a piece of guitar string on a dremmel. it mixes things up nicely to try and get the steeping process to hurry up. also i read that 0mg doesnt need that much steeping (its more for the nic to breakdown) thus im doing 0mg for experimentation and when i get something close i mix a 9mg and chuck it in the drawer


ps.. is the VM concentrates capella/FA or is it a secret brand?


----------



## capetocuba (7/10/14)

I've been doing DIY for over 6 months now. I started at 15% flavour and now sometimes going even over 20% especially on the dessert/bakery juices. A lot of my mixes I am using up to 6 different flavours combined. As Benji stated, steeping is a must. I find they really start developing properly after a month and from there get better and better. Cream is used at between 2 & 4 % in all my juice. I also use standard now 1% ethyl maltol. This smooths out the juice incredible well, but also reduces the flavour slightly.

Oh as a very important afterthought, when I'm trying to make a new flavour I _ google _the food recipe rather than a eliquid recipe. This way I'm getting better results.

Here's my new one I made this weekend

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Melinda (7/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> I've been doing DIY for over 6 months now. I started at 15% flavour and now sometimes going even over 20% especially on the dessert/bakery juices. A lot of my mixes I am using up to 6 different flavours combined. As Benji stated, steeping is a must. I find they really start developing properly after a month and from there get better and better. Cream is used at between 2 & 4 % in all my juice. I also use standard now 1% ethyl maltol. This smooths out the juice incredible well, but also reduces the flavour slightly.
> 
> Oh as a very important afterthought, when I'm trying to make a new flavour I _ google _the food recipe rather than a eliquid recipe. This way I'm getting better results.
> 
> ...



hehe I do exactly the same, I look at the food recipe and go from there

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## toke (7/10/14)

Melinda said:


> hehe I do exactly the same, I look at the food recipe and go from there


Sounds like a great idea. I just realised im gonna be in centurion tomorrow! Melinda can i come pick up a few supplies around lunchtime?


----------



## Melinda (7/10/14)

More than welcome to, if I have what you need


----------



## toke (7/10/14)

Melinda said:


> More than welcome to, if I have what you need



Awesome! Need some creamyness for my desert types DIY perhaps some of that dulche la something something you guys stock and some bavarian cream. should give my mixes what they need


----------



## Melinda (7/10/14)

Awesome see you then


----------



## toke (8/10/14)

Adding a drop of candyfloss sweetner and about 5drops of bavarian cream to mycoconut banana mix fixed her right up! This is gonna be a brilliant juice after steeping! Thanks Melinda for the advice! =) also im experimenting with my dulche de lech custard mix.. And i cam already tell this one is going somewhere! Getting the hand of the desert type stuff now  still need loads of experimenting with the fruity mixes but il get there!


----------



## Melinda (8/10/14)

toke said:


> Adding a drop of candyfloss sweetner and about 5drops of bavarian cream to mycoconut banana mix fixed her right up! This is gonna be a brilliant juice after steeping! Thanks Melinda for the advice! =) also im experimenting with my dulche de lech custard mix.. And i cam already tell this one is going somewhere! Getting the hand of the desert type stuff now  still need loads of experimenting with the fruity mixes but il get there!



You are more than welcome, glad I could help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armand (28/11/14)

capetocuba said:


> I've been doing DIY for over 6 months now. I started at 15% flavour and now sometimes going even over 20% especially on the dessert/bakery juices. A lot of my mixes I am using up to 6 different flavours combined. As Benji stated, steeping is a must. I find they really start developing properly after a month and from there get better and better. Cream is used at between 2 & 4 % in all my juice. I also use standard now 1% ethyl maltol. This smooths out the juice incredible well, but also reduces the flavour slightly.
> 
> Oh as a very important afterthought, when I'm trying to make a new flavour I _ google _the food recipe rather than a eliquid recipe. This way I'm getting better results.
> 
> ...



Where did you get the 100% VG 100mg Nic?


----------



## Blu_Marlin (5/9/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Are you done spamming your link, or are you gonna register as a vendor like everyone else does?


Lol @KimVapeDashian May be he really likes Atmosfear. Atmosfear is a registered vendor on ECIGSSA.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (5/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Lol @KimVapeDashian May be he really likes Atmosfear. Atmosfear is a registered vendor on ECIGSSA.


You are right, I searched like a bit of a noob mate  #retract.

Secondly, spamming 8 DIY threads with the same response is a poor method of marketing! Maybe he really does love them, but that is spamming!

*EDIT* screenie attached

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------

